# Bergen Cnty Group Rides



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

anyone know of any slow paced/beginner paced group rides in Bergen Cnty?


----------



## akky (May 15, 2002)

You might want to check http://5bbc.org/ or http://nycc.org/ since most or their rides go through the GWB.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

When in doubt make new friends. Head to the GWB NJ side at 8 or 9am and ask around for a easy riding group. There are lots of different riders on 9w, I am sure you can find a riding group.
Also there are group rides from Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee saturdays @9am. If you go to the shop and speak with Nelson (owner) he can fit you into a beginner group.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Check out this site, http://www.btcnj.com/ they are mostly Northern NJ and even Bergen county oriented. They have very friendly, organized group rides.Good luck


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)

yeper


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

Cyclesport in Park Ridge - 8AM Sat ride. Great place to start


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 Cyclesport. They have a Saturday morning "B" ride that you'll enjoy.


----------



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

btcnj.com awesome club -- went for a great 20 mile group ride this sunday


----------

